# Welche Sprachen sind für professionelle Seiten relevant?



## convo (23. April 2005)

hi leute,
 es gibt ja so viele web-sprachen. Mich würde mal interessieren,welche sprachen genau relevant sind für professionelle Web-Seiten.
 Also HTML als grundstock für alles,das ich jetzt auch schon einigermaßen kann,denk ich.
 Dann soll auch CSS wichtig sein,was soll das genau sein und mit welchem programm lern ich sowas und hilfe wäre auch nötig,so wie bei HTML halt SelfHTML...

 Frontpage bzw. dreamweaver kann man auch für ÄUßerst professionelle Seiten hernehmen,man muss dann nur den jeweiligen code etwas verändern,da die beiden programme nicht so super sind und deswegen muss man jede sprache,die man da hernimmt,auch können..

 PHP ist ja sauschwer und braucht man auch nicht,höchstens wenn man ne datenbank machen will..


 eigentlich ist es ja sau schwer eine HP zu machen,die profesionell ausschauen soll.
 schon allein die investitionen die man vor dem pc sitzen muss und die sprache erst lernen MUSS.
 da gehen sicherliche jahre meines wertvollen lebens drauf .

 Naja,vielleicht wisst ihr ja noch nen rat,was außer html noch relevant sind und welche programme dann für die jeweilige sprachen 

 danke


----------



## stephsto (23. April 2005)

Hallo,

also als erstes solltest du mal genauer erklären, was du unter einer "professionellen Homepage" verstehst. Ich verstehe darunter zum Beispiel eine HP für eine große Firma oder für einen Konzern in dem Produkte vorgestellt und vielleicht Sachen wie ein Internetshop enthalten sein sollen. Oder etwa eine Seite wie tutorials.de mit einem rießigen Forum, das verwaltet werden muss. Das sind professionelle Seiten. Für kleinere Projekte, auf die du dich wohl beziehst, braucht man jedoch nicht sehr viel. Das größte Problem bei der Erstellung einer Homepage ist meist nicht die Technik, sondern das Design. Wie bekomme ich ein Banner hin? Was für ne Schriftart und was für Farben? Meistens stolpert man an diesen Steinen. Die verschiedenen Sprachen, die es gibt, spezialisieren sich ja nur auf spezielle Bereiche. So ist HTML, wie du schon sagtest der Grundstock. Damit eine Homepage "professionel" aussieht sollte man meiner Meinung nach einen gewissen Farbensatz verwenden. Außerdem sollte es immer eine Art "Blanko-Seite" geben, deren Namen und Verlinkung sowie Inhalt ich nur noch anpassen muss, sodass beim Seitenwechsel alles ein wenig zueinander passt, also nur der Inhalt wechselt. Um das zu realisieren brauchst du eben Sprachen. PHP eignet sich für den Seitenaufbau und für die dynamische Erstellung der Navigationsleiste. CSS-Stylesheets eigenen sich dann perfekt um eine Überschrift der Klasse 1 (<h1>) immer gleich erscheinen zu lassen, also gemäß dem verwendeten Farbensatz.

Einige Tipps um eine HP "stylisch" aussehen zu lassen:
- die Seite nicht ganz ausfüllen. Den Inhalt zentrieren und einen Rahmen herstellen
- Farben die zueinander passen. Nicht rot und schwarz oder gelb und weiß
- die Schrift klein wählen. Das sieht meistens besser aus als mit großer Schrift.
- von einem dritten ansehen lassen und seine Beurteilung erfahren.
- Farben auf das Thema anpassen. Für ein Restaurant "zum blauen Himmel" keinen schwarzen Hintergrund sondern einen blauen wählen.

Hilfen:
- Selfhtml nanntest du ja schon, dort wird CSS aber auch erklärt.
- PHP erklärt sich fast von selbst ansonsten gibt's im Internet zahlreiche Einführungen
- Beim Banner kann ich dir nicht helfen. Kreativität ist gefragt.

Ich hoffe das war hilfreich.
Gruß stephsto


----------



## convo (24. April 2005)

ja,also unter professionell versteh ich jetzt nicht,dass die seite so berühmt werden woll,wie microsfot oder dass ich mit meiner seite millionen geschäfte machen will.
 ich will halt eine seite machen,die von DESIGN,wie du schon gesagt hast,TOLL ausschaut.
 also es soll nicht so ausschauen,als hätte ich die seite in 2 minuten erstellt ^^
 sie soll schon nach harter arbeit und stylisch super ausschauen.
 Lege halt selbst auch SEHR viel wert auf style....

 ok,mit selfhtml bin ich eh so gut wie durch.
 aber dass sich dann php von alleine erklärt,kapier ich jetzt echt nicht...

 kann man ja auf das reale übertragen und das wäre dasselbe,wenn man englisch kann,dann erklären sich andere sprachen von selbst...
 das wäre auch etwas verwirrend,denn warum sollte sich spanisch dann von alleine erklären,so wird es in der elektronischen spraxche sicher auch sein..
 also das muss nochmal erklären..

 also das banner so eine art pflicht sid,wusste ich nicht.
 also könnte natürlich paar banner von andere firmen reinmachen und mache dann halt geld,aber schaut dann etwas unseriös aus,wenn es dann so viele sind..

 oder meinst du nen eigenen banner für die eigene page
 also wenn das so sein sollte,dann kann ich sagen,da ist EXTREM viel kreativtät gefragt,aber da ich corel draw 12 in und auswendig beherrsche,sollte das kein problem sein,oder muss ich auf photoshop umsteigen,mit dem ich überhaupt net zurechtkomm...?

 also bin bei selfhtml ganz noch nicht durch,aber dank html kann ich ja das wichtigste. CSS wird auch angesprochen,aber lern ich das da auch GANZ

 hab auch von asp mal gehört,dass auch super sein sollte und php von haus aus..
 jeder hat ne andere meinung,aber was ich jetzt wirklich brauch,werde ich erst erfahren,wenn ich das alles kann und das ist mir zu viel und zu zeitaufwendig..
 aber in html sind sich ja alle einig...

 aber php erklärt sich eigentlich nicht von selbst 
 msql oder sql oder wie die alle heißen sind ja datenbanksprachen...
 was ist eigentlich ne datenbank genau? 
 kennst du ne seite,wo ne datenbank ist,damit ich mir davon mal ein bild machen kann,denn ich kapier das nicht so ganz...

 aber jetzt schon mal big thanks für die tipps beim html coden ^^
 und mit frontpage und dreamweaver bin ich auch auf der richtigen seite zu professionellen websiten,oder
 man muss nur da den code immer ändern,da die beiden programme nicht alle bieten,nicht


----------

